# Need Help



## deepwaterwolf (Aug 29, 2010)

I am new to wood working and need help with putting together the corners for a picture frame or for a wood frame for a glass door. I would like to cut the wood at a 45 degree angle. I have a router and I have been told that there is matching offset bits you can buy and use. Then just glue the corners together. I can not find these can some one please help me.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

You might be referring to a "lock miter bit".
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_lockmiter.html












 





.
.


----------

